# He gets to keep his jewels!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Long story short- we purchased SugarCreek MT Nellie with a week old buckling at her side that was previously sold as a wether- we were to return him to the lady who sold us Nellie upon weaning time. Well watching him grow up here, I just couldnt stand the thought of wethering him, A) since his dam is so incredible B) his sire is very nice himself and has won GCH Senior buck already this year C) his dam is 9 years old and there is always the what ifs involved with that
But the last thing I needed was another buck :roll: well Runaround was here looking at a doe she is going to be taking and I told her the story and her mom spent the better part of the visit chasing him around the pen trying to catch the little bugger :slapfloor: so she could take a look at him, because afterall he's a broken buckskin :wink: 
We decided right then and there that she had a wether to trade in place of him and what the heck, I could use a back-up Nellie boy in case something happens to her, and voila we will be co-owning the buckling :leap: , my stipulation was that he had to live at her house :greengrin:

So meet... no name as of yet.....junior herdsire to be

Sired by:
Fairlea Fletcher Christian (Flat Rocks Diamond Rio X ARMCH Fairlea Gretchen)
and out of:
SugarCreek MT Nellie ( MCH Gay-Mors Dominos Mantis X WGF Sally)


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Still handsome as ever! I'm so glad you posted pics!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What can I say? I love buckskin!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What a handsome little guy! I have one (buckskin) that I got from a well known breeder in my area, they were going to keep him for a buck, but didn;t really need another......they let me have him for a wether mate for my other wether......I'm thinking if the breeder could see him now at 7 months she would be upset for letting me have him for a wether.......I really know nothing about what to look for in bucks or any goat for that matter, but I can tell a nice looking goat and he is such a nice looking goat....he puts my other 3 wethers to shame.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashely told me about all the other day -- how exciting


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He is really nice. I love how he is built. Nice straight legs and a good wide chest. Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I really like him as well....very nice....  :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!! :stars: His coloring is GORGEOUS!!  :drool:



ProctorHillFarm said:


> her mom spent the better part of the visit chasing him around the pen trying to catch the little bugger :slapfloor: so she could take a look at him,


 :slapfloor: He's beautiful!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

He is quite the hunk :wink: 
Thanks guys- I know we are all pretty excited about him!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

What a lucky boy!!!! 

I agree with you - at her age you don't know if you have another year or will get another son. He is good looking! And he has wattles I see! From the sire's side?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

He got the wattles from his momma- he is actually the spitting image of her- down to the crooked white blaze on his face! :wink:

Here is just a pasture shot of her: http://www.proctorhill.com/nelliepage.htm


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

That is right - she does have wattles lols - I have seen her in person but forgot that she has wattles.

That is so cool how they both have that crooked blaze on the same side too!


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

That would have been a crime for him not to have kept his jewels! Her half brother also has those other type of jewels called wattles.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------

